# Rechtliches: Impressum auf englischsprachiger Website



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen etwas mit den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen zum Betreiben einer eigenen Website (hier: Blog) beschäftigt und bin dabei auf ein Problem gestoßen, auf das ich leider keine wirkliche Antwort gefunden habe.

Hier in Deutschland muss man ja ein Impressum angeben (die Ausnahme für private Zwecke kann wieder nur der dt. Bürokratie entsprungen sein), nun möchte ich die Seite aber komplett in Englisch halten. Da sowohl der Serverstandort als auch mein Standort als Betreiber in Deutschland liegen, gilt ja immer noch deutsches Recht, sprich ich brauche auch ein Impressum. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das Impressum in Englisch verfassen kann oder muss das zwingend in Deutsch sein?

Außerdem habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass diese Disclaimer/Haftungsauschlüsse unwirksam seien (anderes Thema, viel mir aber grade noch so ein). Stimmt das und brauche ich das überhaupt?

Danke!


----------



## AMD (17. Januar 2011)

Zur Not kannst du ja einfach beides machen.
Sollte ja kein Problem und viel Arbeit sein, wenn du das Impressum noch zusätzlich auf deutsch anbieten würdest


----------



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2011)

Hmm... ich habe es atm unter "About" laufen, da steht aber noch kein Text außer Name, Adresse und Email. Mal sehen wie ich das mache... ich bin ja bis vor ein paar Tagen noch davon ausgegangen, ich müsste überhaupt nichts angeben, weil ich die Seite ja "privat" betreibe.

Auch das Abstellen des IP-Loggings (für Besucherstatistik) stört mich, immerhin gebe ich die Daten nicht weiter oder nutze sie zur Wiedererkennung einzelner Nutzer. Ein Hoch auf die dt. Rechtsprechung


----------



## TwilightAngel (17. Januar 2011)

Was den Disclaimer angeht, halten den Juristen eher für schädlich, wenn man dem Handelsblatt glauben darf: 
Disclaimer & Co: Populäre Rechtsirrtümer im Netz - Technologie - IT + Telekommunikation - IT + Internet - Handelsblatt.com


> In Entscheidung des Landgerichts Hamburg von 1998, urteilte das Gericht  genau andersherum als meist zitiert: Der bloße Hinweis darauf, dass der  Linksetzer keine Verantwortung für eventuelle Rechtsverletzungen auf der  Zielseite übernehmen wird, reichte nicht aus, hieß es damals. Ein  derartiger Disclaimer könnte von einem Gericht sogar im Gegenteil eher  so ausgelegt werden, dass der Webseiten-Betreiber geradezu mit  Rechtsverletzungen auf den verlinkten Seiten rechnete.


Ich denke mal, es ist bei einer englischsprachigen Seite OK, das Impressum auch auf Englisch zu führen. Kannst es ja zusätzlich noch auf Deutsch anbieten, um ganz sicher zu gehen.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2011)

Okay, danke. So etwas in der Art hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Dann werde ich mich wohl vom Disclaimer fernhalten. Impressum kommt dann wohl auch entweder zweisprachig oder ohne Text


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Januar 2011)

Ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln. Rechtsberatung ist untersagt. Im Zweifel solltest du dich an Sachkundige wenden oder selbst im Telemediengesetz (TMG) nachforschen. Als deutscher Betreiber im Inland belegen, gelten die §§ 5 ff. TMG für dich. Dort müsste alles drin stehen, was als Information über den Betreiber einer Webseite notwendig sind. Im Zweifel macht man es ohnehin zweisprachig.

> TMG - Einzelnorm

> Praktische Beispiele (ohne jede Rechtsverbindlichkeit!) gibt es hier: Musterimpressum

> Die Haftung richtet sich nach den §§7-10 TMG

Nicht wundern. Das Teledienstegesetz, ist das Telemediengesetz, nur in einer älteren nicht mehr gültigen aber fast eins zu eins übernommenen Fassung.

-CLOSED-


----------

